# Tips for wiring an unfinished basement



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest yo use conduit and steel boxes---simply run around the walls at whatever elevation you like.

Attach the boxes to the wall with short nails shot from a .22 cal stud gun.

Remove from the walls when you do the remodel.

one or two circuits would work


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

anuvanoob said:


> This means (making a plan for) routing the electrical wires through the ceiling joists (to known and potential future use points) and, I guess, letting outlet boxes (and wire secured to the exterior wall) from the ceiling where I want power (and/or device boxes secured to the bottom of the joists like lights are).


hope that helps


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I suggest yo use conduit and steel boxes...


My goodness, I didn't even consider conduits and steel boxes! Very smart! Though I do dread working with conduits... can I minimize the use of them by only using them from the bottom of the ceiling joist to the steel outlet box? If not, is there a different type of conduit that is easier to work with? I only ask these questions because I didn't want to spend more money on electrical for the basement (plus I stupidly bought standard electrical outlets already) and I wanted this to be a quick project since the finished work will be relatively temporary.



oh'mike said:


> Attach the boxes to the wall with short nails shot from a .22 cal stud gun.


That means I'd be attaching the boxes to the cement wall. Will the method you describe work on a cement wall or do I need to use special screws and manually hammer them in?




TarheelTerp said:


> ...from the ceiling where I want power (and/or device boxes secured to the bottom of the joists like lights are).


I'm not sure what you mean here - you mean putting junction boxes in the ceiling joist? If so, for what purpose?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

After you get the initial bending down a couple of times, you will be a pro.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

You could use pvc. It's easy to bend with heat


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

anuvanoob said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here - you mean putting junction boxes in the ceiling joist? If so, for what purpose?


You said the basement is open and unfinished (for now at least)... right?
If so then you shouldn't need more than a few lights and a few receptacles down there. This wire (romex) can easily be run through the joists to device boxes. Those boxes (lights or receptacles) can be mounted to the joist.

If you need more than just a few lights or receptacles or if you want to plan your homeruns to meet the future plans... that's good too.

Clearer?
---

I can't see any reason to use conduit unless you're in Chicago.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Consider this a 'throw away' temporary set up--

When you do finish the basement--no boxes should be hidden behind drywall--so unless you are planning on using a drop ceiling---I'd suggest using the shortest route--

Boxes can be gunned to the concrete wall--or tapcons---buy a conduit bender or borrow one from a friend--conduit is cheap-- oxes are too---just plan on ripping it out when you do your build--Mike--


----------



## anuvanoob (Nov 14, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> You said the basement is open and unfinished (for now at least)... right?
> If so then you shouldn't need more than a few lights and a few receptacles down there. This wire (romex) can easily be run through the joists to device boxes. Those boxes (lights or receptacles) can be mounted to the joist.
> 
> If you need more than just a few lights or receptacles or if you want to plan your homeruns to meet the future plans... that's good too.
> ...


Very clear, thanks. I got tripped up on the device boxes thing, never heard them called that.

Why do you say you can't see any reason to use conduit outside of Chicago?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I am from a conduit area---I like the protection that conduit offers on an exposed surface like a basement wall--

How would you prevent damage to the Romex on an open area like this?

I see lots of junk stacked against walls in basements---


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I thought just about anywhere (not just Chicago) required conduit in unfinished basements for any wire dropping below the ceiling joists. (unless it is protected within a wall.)


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

jogr said:


> I thought just about anywhere (not just Chicago) required conduit in unfinished basements for any wire dropping below the ceiling joists. (unless it is protected within a wall.)


You are correct.


----------

